# Husqarna 225R 4450442 Weedtrimmer



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm able to get engine running but when the choke releases when I give it gas, it tends to bog out and die. I see there is a L and H carb adjustment plus a screw for the fuel. But...I'm not sure which of these to turn and the direction to see if it will solve the problem.
Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the Zama adjustment procedure.Even though you probably have a Walbro carb,the adjustments are the same.Hope this helps.
http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response. That looks easy enough. I'll give it a try 2morrow and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Problem solved!! Thanks for the link that gave me easy instructions. 
It runs good now.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your Welcome.Glad it was a simple no cost repair! Good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

So...I got the carb. adjusted L and H. But when I put in to work, it tends to bog out and loose power. What may cause this now?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

you may have the H a little to lean try turning it counter clockwise an 1/8th of a turn, also make sure you have a good flow of exhaust from the muffler, the spark arrester screen could be partially clogged,if you get to the screen take it out and throw it away, also make sure the screws holding the carb insulator block to the cly are tight, had one a few weeks ago from a customer who installed a new throttle cable himself and had taken the insulator block off for some reason and snugged the screws but never tightened them and it was doing the same thing.


----------

